# Terrestrial Repeaters Turned Off by Sirius



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Back in October of 2006 Sirius turned off 11 Terrestrial Repeaters thoughout the US and they have not been turned backed on. One of the reasons the reception is bad. 

Below is copy from our local TV station that did a report on this back in Oct 06 and one on Sept 10, 07. The link to this report is at www.WGAL.COM click on the 8 On Your Side. *They also have links to filing with the FCC to get them turned back on. *



> Sirius Customers Say They're Not Getting What They Paid For
> 
> POSTED: 4:10 pm EDT September 10, 2007
> UPDATED: 4:18 pm EDT September 10, 2007
> ...


Copyright 2007 by WGAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

More here: 
http://www.wgal.com/news/14084556/detail.html


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Good luck getting that credit.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> Good luck getting that credit.


I've been getting that credit since October 2006.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

TERRYB2241 said:


> Copyright 2007 by WGAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


Hmmm...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

These repeaters have such a small footprint and are only good in metro areas with large buildings. People are better off purchasing external antennas (if their home/office will accomodate) and just run some cable in the house or diplex on their existing coax.

Streaming also makes up for this.

Non-issue in my opinion.

pf


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> These repeaters have such a small footprint and are only good in metro areas with large buildings. People are better off purchasing external antennas (if their home/office will accomodate) and just run some cable in the house or diplex on their existing coax.
> 
> Streaming also makes up for this.
> 
> ...


I have Starmate 4 on a boombox. Not able to use it at work anymore because I have no windows where I work. I can not use the internet either.  
I have 4 units and I want to be able to use all of them. Not just some of the time. There is a big footprint when you are talking about the Philadelphia, PA area.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

TERRYB2241 said:


> I've been getting that credit since October 2006.


How much credit are you getting? Can I get a credit if I am not in range of a repeater, but think I should be? :money:


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> How much credit are you getting? Can I get a credit if I am not in range of a repeater, but think I should be? :money:


But there is a repeater in my area that is turned off. If there was never one to start with then I would not have a problem. But not being able to use my receiver at work becasue I have no windows to put the antenna outside is up setting. Come October it will have been a year without the repeater.         

I want the REPEATER TURNED BACK ON. I have a total of 4 Sirius units. Switch from XM to Sirius becasue I like their programing better. :soapbox: :soapbox: :flaiming :flaiming reach: :crying: :crying: :rant: :rant: :listenup:


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

TERRYB2241 said:


> But there is a repeater in my area that is turned off. If there was never one to start with then I would not have a problem. But not being able to use my receiver at work becasue I have no windows to put the antenna outside is up setting. Come October it will have been a year without the repeater.
> 
> I want the REPEATER TURNED BACK ON. I have a total of 4 Sirius units. Switch from XM to Sirius becasue I like their programing better. :soapbox: :soapbox: :flaiming :flaiming reach: :crying: :crying: :rant: :rant: :listenup:


I was told by Jeremy in Sirius Tech Support when I complained about the repeater problem in the cities (Baltimore for me) that the reason that SOME repeaters were turned off is because when the contracts with the tower companies that leased their tower space to Sirius and their lease prices went up, Sirius chose not to re-up the contract with the tower companies - ergo no more repeaters - this seems at least like a plausible reason for the repeater problem in some areas...


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

packfan909 said:


> Streaming also makes up for this.


Streaming does not make up for this. only 60% of Sirius content is streamed online. The other percentage is stuff that cannot be listened to without a receiver. If someone is interested in content on those channels, streaming is NOT an option.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

hjsiemer said:


> I was told by Jeremy in Sirius Tech Support when I complained about the repeater problem in the cities (Baltimore for me) that the reason that SOME repeaters were turned off is because when the contracts with the tower companies that leased their tower space to Sirius and their lease prices went up, Sirius chose not to re-up the contract with the tower companies - ergo no more repeaters - this seems at least like a plausible reason for the repeater problem in some areas...


Look at the orginal post. There is documention that Sirius was not in compliance with the FCC requirments and turned off them off. There are links to the FCC that shows their filing to get them turned back on and also indicates what areas weret turned off. Tech support does not know anything about and the last person that I talked to I gave him the website to check it out. :money:


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

hjsiemer said:


> I was told by Jeremy in Sirius Tech Support when I complained about the repeater problem in the cities (Baltimore for me) that the reason that SOME repeaters were turned off is because when the contracts with the tower companies that leased their tower space to Sirius and their lease prices went up, Sirius chose not to re-up the contract with the tower companies - ergo no more repeaters - this seems at least like a plausible reason for the repeater problem in some areas...


If the contract was not being renewed why would Sirius file with the FCC to turn them back on? Just more BS from the CSR's becasue they are not told what is going it. Espically if talking to someone from India and doesn't speak ENGLISH.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Streaming does not make up for this. only 60% of Sirius content is streamed online. The other percentage is stuff that cannot be listened to without a receiver. If someone is interested in content on those channels, streaming is NOT an option.


THANK YOU. I AGREE. I like to listen to the news channels. Also not able to use the internet at work for this.


----------

